# feeding question



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone knew if it was bad for me to feed my rb's a beta. about 6 months ago i threw a dark red beta in there and it made the fish that ate it turn purplish where the red is supposed to be. His red markings are still purplish compared to the others. Does anyone know if betas are bad to feed to a p occasionaly? Has anyone else tried this and had similiar results?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

wow thats odd i never heard of such a thing







maybe innes would know


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

It should not effect the fish's health. Its cool that your piranha changes color. Do it more often and take pics.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

That's pretty funny ... That's like thinking if I fed a yellow beta my p's will turn pink. I doubt that the beta caused the color change in your p. Some p's will take on a purple like glow because of gentics or something of that like.

I raised a lot of rbp's over the years ... and have had that happen on several occassions. Most of mine were affected once they got to about a silver dollar size. Over time the color will fade.

I have a tank with 10 year olds and a few are showing yellow depending on the light.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think im going to throw another dark red beta in there to see if another one changes color. Ill let you guys know in a week or so.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Interesting. I'd like to see that!!!


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

If you wanna try it go for it. To test your theory out, maybe separate the one that turned color the first time. See if any of the others turn.

What area of the country are you getting your rbp's from? I got most of mine from a local breeder in the City (west coast).


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Same here I got mine from a fish store near LA so Im guessing they were bred around here but Im not sure. dang some of your rbs 10 yrs old? do you have any pics?


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

I could probably wing a few picks ... but I don't know how to size them on the post. Last time I tried ... it was just too big.

Maybe one of these days I'll get some photo program installed and try it again.

Yeah ... they are pretty old. I gave my bro a school a few years back so his are like 11 or 12 ...

Mine have been breeding ... but haven't really tried too hard to save any. I might try with the next batch. I even threw a pair in a 20 to see if they'll do it there. They've breed before ... but after re-introducing another pair in my 125 they refused to do the nasty.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> could probably wing a few picks ... but I don't know how to size them on the post. Last time I tried ... it was just too big.


heres a link to resize them


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey Death ... thanx for the advice. Here's a beta test. The date on the pic is wrong ... don't know how to set and not that important. This is one of my female rbp.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Oh my god. It actually worked! Just wish I had a better pic ... but now thanks to Death (kinda funny saying this hee, hee) I'm in the know how.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

P's will take out anything thats smaller or bigger then them


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I had a P take out a Batta.. my old ex gf's stoopid Betta. But I dont remember any coloring or discoloring change. The only thing that changed color was my ex's face turning bright red and weeks of yelling


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

after reading this post, i wanna feed my rhom a betta, but he is only about 3" SL maybe 4" TL tops. I plan to let him eat the fins (since they are so long) & whatever he wants until the fish is dead then freeze it and cut it up to pieces to feed him later since i am sure he cannot take it down in one sitting, i was wondering what y'all think of this.


----------

